# Interesting moult patterns



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's one of my more interesting moults.... feel free to add your own interesting moult patterns on this thread.


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

sry but I can't see any picture
(It says to me that it was deleted)


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Not sure what happened there. Have re-posted the picture.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I can see it .... My ivories have molted and look like they have darker patches at the min ... they are both with a litter a week old.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I know this is an old post, I've just been perusing the forums while my insomnia has it's fun.

I never have any obvious moult on mine at all. I used to when I had pet mice stock, stones, tans etc but on the show mice in the last year, very little of anything obvious. Quite strange.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

We've had much older posts dragged up!
It's an issue if it's about long since dead mice or long sorted issues etc. This thread can be added to any time to discuss or show interesting moults


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I will take a photo of her today


----------

